# vizio 47" LCD V047L10A



## sindian (Jan 25, 2011)

I have had this tv for 3 years now which I dont think is very long, it has 4 HDMI slots and from time to time the sound will just cut out. I have cable in HDMI 1 and my 360 in HDMI 2, mostly it happens while im playing my 360..to get sound back again I swithc through the HDMI channels and it works fine for awhile. I can go weeks without it happening and it can happen 2 times a day. I have never and don't know if its even possible with this tv upgraded the tech or firmware? Any ideas?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

HDMI has had this issue for some time. Sometimes using another cable fixes it, or just making sure there are no bends near where it plugs in.


----------



## sindian (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok thanks, guess maybe ill try another brand of cable..cause both brands I have hooked with cable box and 360 are the same. Has happened while watching tv but very seldom compared to when it happens playing my 360. There are no upgrades software/firmware wiseI can get or needed for my tv?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check with the MFG for firmware upgrades. I have a Vizio blu-ray player that received some upgrades late last year that helped me with load times. TV upgrades may address HDMI issues for you so it's really worth looking.


----------

